# Which Fountain Pen Kit?



## dplloyd (Jun 16, 2011)

Folks I am looking for advice on your favorite fountain pen kit/supplier. I have not made a fountain yet and want advice on what your particulars are. Of course I'm looking for an kit that writes well with a good nib. I've seen posts where some will replace the nib in the kit.

Right now I'm leaning toward Craft USA Gentleman or Statesman. This order will go over seas with an engineer friend. They will be a Union Jack kit from Kallenshaan.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan_F (Jun 16, 2011)

Those are very nice looking kits, (assuming you are talking about the full size pens, not "juniors?) but the resulting pens are very heavy due to the large amount of metal in them. Some still like them, but I prefer the El Grande or Churchill kits, much lighter and handle more like a traditional fountain pen. The nibs aren't that great, but you can upgrade the nib and still pay less than the kits you have mentioned. Since it will bear the union Jack, the Churchill might be appropriate. Many complain that the plastic sections look cheap, but they are infinitely more comfortable to write with than metal sections. 

Dan


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 17, 2011)

Personally, I like the Majestic Jr. from PSI.  It's size is right for me.  But, I am not hooked on fountain pen use yet.  I still use a roller most of the time.


----------



## Christian (Jun 17, 2011)

Churchills are my favourite and Ernie at Beartooth Woods is my go-to-guy.

Nicely balanced and the perfect size for me.  Here's my latest as a gift for someone in his soccer team's colours.


----------



## Lee K (Jun 17, 2011)

for my first FP, I used the low-end artisan pen, its the one you have to notch the top barrell .... its a 'snap-type' cap, and now that i have used it for several months, not a big fan.

Just turned a Jr Gent II and really like how that feels, so I think I will do a few more of those.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you make rollerballs? If so, I'd recommend doing a FP version of one of those. You already have the bushings and assembly know-how, and familiarity with the looks, weight, and balance.


----------



## dplloyd (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I believe I'll try 3 Churchill's. I'll have to cross reference the tube size to see if it fits the kit.

The other 3 I'll settle on the Statesman from CAUSA.

Then it's 6 Rollerballs and I'm done!

I also read some of the FP articles in the IAP Library. VERY good info. I never realized FP's could get that involved.

I'll post a few pics when finished.

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Rogersab1223 (Jul 1, 2011)

For what it's worth, I really like the Noveau Spectre from PSI.  It's quickly becoming my daily driver...


----------



## bigkev (Jul 8, 2011)

hi guys do you have any links to where i can buy the pen kits from please...


----------

